# TiVo Kickstart



## Glen (May 9, 2004)

Hi! I have read a little about this would like to know what each one is for!



> While booting the power light will change from green to yellow as the line 'checkpanic' in the rc.sysinit gets executed. This happens a few seconds before the screen changes from the startup image to "almost there" and it's your cue to hold down a button (use pause) on the remote to trigger a panic. When the record light changes yellow, key in one of the following sequences:
> 
> 0 - emergency call to tivo, touchtone dialing
> 1 - emergency call to tivo, pulse dialing
> ...


Obviously the tone and pulse is obvious, but why would my TiVo need to make an emergency call to HQ? What would it do? What are the other bits for and what do they do. Are there any other useful codes for this kickstart panic mode!

Many Thanks


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm guessing the emergency call is for the GSOD.. it'll call Tivo and download any files it thinks are corrupt.


----------



## sascha (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyone know if either of these 2 options will wipe out my recordings and settings?

52 - emergency reinstall
-- this will act like you've received new software but will reinstall the existing software on the alternate root partition and boot it, particularly useful so you don't have to go trolling for backup images when your hacks fail.

56 - software install

The background image has disappeared on my TiVo and I want to bring it back without losing my recordings and settings. Is this the right avenue to pursue?


----------

